# Cheap carbon parts



## Matthew_T (27 Aug 2011)

Any ideas where I could possibly get very cheap carbon parts from? 

I am looking for forks and wheels in particular. I dont really want to be paying over £40-£50 for the bits so dont care if they are used.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Aug 2011)

Good luck to you. Not only in finding them but in them being any good with such a low budget. I wouldn't touch cf parts in your price range with a disinfected barge pole 

Why you so adamant you want carbon anyway? If your budget to buy is so low how are you ever going to replace them when they get damaged?


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Good luck to you. Not only in finding them but in them being any good with such a low budget. I wouldn't touch cf parts in your price range with a disinfected barge pole
> 
> Why you so adamant you want carbon anyway? If your budget to buy is so low how are you ever going to replace them when they get damaged?



Actually, i was thinking of anything lighter than what I have at the moment (steel frame). So I am opting for aluminium or any other metal that bicycle parts are maade out of.


----------



## rockyraccoon (27 Aug 2011)

A few days ago I got for £12 a FSA stem lighter than many carbon stem.. Look well and you'll find good stuff


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Aug 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Actually, i was thinking of anything lighter than what I have at the moment (steel frame). So I am opting for aluminium or any other metal that bicycle parts are maade out of.



I'd stick with aluminium buddy. 1) cf has no place on a steel frame, 2) alu is more durable, 3) alu is far more available, 4) alu is far more affordable


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'd stick with aluminium buddy. 1) cf has no place on a steel frame, 2) alu is more durable, 3) alu is far more available, 4) alu is far more affordable



I will get looking for it then


----------



## TAV (28 Aug 2011)

ive got a trek carbon fork up the attic if your interested


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Aug 2011)

TAV said:


> ive got a trek carbon fork up the attic if your interested



Is it designed for a road bike? And what size is it?


----------



## TAV (29 Aug 2011)

Its off a trek road bike i dont know what size it is but i think its off a trek 1.4


----------



## TAV (29 Aug 2011)

sorry about the last reply its a 1.7 bontrager carbon speed trap compatable from a trek road bike 1.7 its in ex con


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Aug 2011)

TAV said:


> sorry about the last reply its a 1.7 bontrager carbon speed trap compatable from a trek road bike 1.7 its in ex con



Is it in good nick and what price are you looking for?


----------



## TAV (30 Aug 2011)

its in ex con im looking for 40 pounds and p and p which i dont know how much thats going to cost


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Aug 2011)

could you possibly post a picture? and what diameter (or circumference) is the top of it? (I need to know if it will fit because I had a problem with my mountain bike where I changed the forks and they didnt fit.


----------

